# Peices of Music similar to this?



## happy (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi, I wasn't sure were to post it some I'm just going to post it here. And I figured I'd come to this forum because you guys look like you know what your talking about. And I'm surprised you guys have such a vast community  . Thats good to know people still admire real music.
Anyways... I was wondering if anyone would know peices similar to this: 





Thanks for your time 

(and I know its from a video game but still)


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

It's kind of pseudo-Baroque, so any suggestions that I give probably wont sound exactly like that.

Bach, Handel and Telemann. Start with those three, any of their pieces named Chaconne or Passicaglia should fit nicely.


----------



## happy (Sep 4, 2011)

I know that, but I want peices similar to that... Like any Bach or other guys? Pardon me I don't know my composers very well


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 10, 2011)

You won't find any baroque music with such an OTT emotional and dark approach, but similar-ish would be Bach's violin sonatas and harpsichord concertos I suppose, along with maybe some Handel harpsichord suites and sonatas


















I'm no expert with baroque music so maybe someone with a tad more experience can chime in.


----------



## happy (Sep 4, 2011)

What instrument was this played on?


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 10, 2011)

The Fire Emblem piece is played on a synthesised harpsichord + strings.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm too lazy to go and find harpsichord recordings, but you can look them up if you particularly prefer the harpsichord. Anyway, what do you think of these:

Bach's Fugue in C# minor, BWV 849: 




Scarlatti's D minor sonata, L. 422: 




Scarlatti's Sinfonia in A minor: 




Bach's Fugue in A minor, BWV 889: 




Bach's Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor: 




Bach's Fantasia in G minor: 




Fasch's Orchestral Suite in D minor: 




Scarlatti's Concerto Grosso No. 5 in D minor: 




Bach's Contrapunctus 9 from the Art of Fugue: 




Handel's Concerto Grosso in A minor: 




How about choral works? Baroque sacred music is usually much darker and more emotional, but I'm not sure if that's exactly what you want here.


----------



## johnfkavanagh (Sep 9, 2011)

You could try Michael Nyman's music for The Draughtman's Contract. Baroque appropriated by a post-minimalism. Not my taste, I must confess.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Try Bach's Keyboard Concerto no. 1 in D Minor:
[edit] I see Curiosity also posted this, it's a great piece.


----------

